# Need for Speed™ SHIFT is comming



## the.kaushik (May 26, 2009)

*ll-319.ea.com/vassets/u/f/eaonline/eaw/Assets/Richmedia/Image/NewsArticle/need-for-speed-shift-news-article-1_300x169.jpg?ver=1.11

Info
Imagine the emotions race drivers go through.

The thrill of driving incredibly fast, the pressure of the competition, the fear of losing control, the intense concentration and effort needed to harness the power of a racing car.

This is the True Driver’s Experience of Need for Speed SHIFT.

EA has brought together some of the World’s best racing game talent and real race drivers to deliver this experience totally authentically.

Developed by Slightly Mad Studios, a team that includes developers and designers from the critically acclaimed GT Legends and GTR2 games collaborating with Michael Mann (executive producer at Black Box) and Patrick Soderlund (senior Vice President of EA Games).

Patrick Soderlund is also part of a racing team that recently competed in the fourth edition of the TOYO TIRES 24H Dubai 2009, the first major race event of the year where his team finished fifth.

Soderlund and the SHIFT development team is committed to bringing the on-the-track experience to players across the world.

Expect to be playing SHIFT in Fall 2009. It will be available on Xbox 360®, PLAYSTATION®3, PC and PLAYSTATION®PORTABLE (PSP) as well as on Mobile and iPhone. 

Source: *www.ea.com/games/need-for-speed-shift


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 27, 2009)

*yawn*


----------



## NucleusKore (May 27, 2009)

I thought the NFS franchise was killed?


----------



## hot zubs (May 27, 2009)

wow!!! d game looks awesome...


----------



## latino_ansari (May 27, 2009)

it will be another sad NFS edition... Most Wanted was the best....


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 27, 2009)

I liked GRID better.


----------



## cyborg47 (May 27, 2009)

Grid with some more masala....but i think it will be better than the previous nfs's....


----------



## the.kaushik (May 28, 2009)

Gus download "WheelMan".. I really liked the game.. ANy one tried burnout paradise?


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (May 29, 2009)

lost hope in this franchise lllloooooooooong bak......

not even gonna bother with this 1


----------



## napster007 (May 29, 2009)

NFS seires was done for after the most wanted....i don't expect anything big from them now...


----------



## swordfish (May 31, 2009)

what can be new in racing game?


----------



## the.kaushik (May 31, 2009)

I guess a new girl


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 2, 2009)

may be no girls this time!


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Jun 2, 2009)

that wud remove half of the potential buyers.... (of the little that is left)


----------



## the.kaushik (Jun 2, 2009)

frederick_benny_digit said:


> that wud remove half of the potential buyers.... (of the little that is left)



Or may bring up new trends u never know


----------



## cyberjunkie (Jun 3, 2009)

I have my fingers crossed for NFS-Shift. I don't think I've been this excited about a NFS game since Hot Pursuit 2 came out. A lot of people have their eyes set on it. If they do it right, it COULD be a major comeback for the series. I don't think it will but I reaaaally want it to!


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 3, 2009)

same thing they "ve started back frm "pro street" -- stupid copy of grid , turismo etc....


----------



## cyberjunkie (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Need for Speed™ SHIFT is comming*

Some in-game screenshots!
*www.gamestar.de/index.cfm?pk=80799&pid=6&b=1&p=1


----------



## Vensanga (Aug 15, 2009)

When will it be released..i can't wait to get my hands of it...i mean the Game


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 18, 2009)

me too!...sep 15 is the release date!


----------



## knowledgegainer (Aug 30, 2009)

*NFS MW was the Best ..... else r just lame....*


----------



## cyberjunkie (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Need for Speed™ SHIFT is comming*

A new gameplay video!
[youtube]Sm1KEtgSM4k[/youtube]


----------



## drvarunmehta (Sep 7, 2009)

The series has gone downhill ever since they started giving more importance to customizing the car with bling rather than actual racing.


----------



## cyberjunkie (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: Need for Speed™ SHIFT is comming*

Apparently, that's changing with Shift and with the big names from games such as GTR2 working on it, I think this could be different!


----------



## sanoob.tv (Sep 9, 2009)

could you pepl suggest a ddr3 512 mb graphics card


----------



## Vensanga (Sep 10, 2009)

go for Palit 4850 512 DDR3..price will be around or less than 8k..


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 10, 2009)

*Re: Need for Speed™ SHIFT is comming*

^I'm one of the huge NFS fans here. I loved everythin' they did with NFS, except MW & PS! Hate a female counterpart. PS' handling was too, shall I say, "realistic"? But I hope SHIFT'll be awesome! Waitin' for it impatiently.


----------



## anshul (Sep 18, 2009)

Hey I played NFS Shift......and its definitely better than GRID......at least the car is in control......its more of a nascar than NFS.....but still I am starting to have a good feeling playing it.....
Guys Try it......dont listen to other's opinion.......


----------



## desiibond (Sep 18, 2009)

^^spot on. Yes. I am loving this new NFS game. It's step in right direction.


----------



## sujitm (Sep 23, 2009)

Yup, its a nice game so far. 
Graphics are really great too!


----------



## sam9s (Sep 25, 2009)

my update gameplay is more or less same as GRID but Graphics are better then GRID, even features and presentation is better than GRID. Over I'd rate shift over grid.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 25, 2009)

^You d'man, sam!


----------



## sam9s (Sep 25, 2009)

^ Thank God we still have people who can see my Potential


----------



## Nithu (Sep 25, 2009)

sam9s said:


> my update gameplay is more or less same as GRID but Graphics are better then GRID, even features and presentation is better than GRID. Over I'd rate shift over grid.



+1. Shift truly rockz..........


----------



## golchhamayank (Oct 13, 2009)

Hello everybody...i m new to gaming zone. can anyone tell me where can i download nfs shift. i tried to download some torrents but those files are too big and are split into parts like part1 till part 4 each part with min 1gb though the original game is of just 700mb. which torrent should i download...

Please guide me on this. you can even mail me on mayankgolchha@yahoo.co.in

Thanks


----------



## desiibond (Oct 13, 2009)

^^dude. NFS Shift is 5.5Gb in size and no questions on illegal content. you can purchase from eastore and use their download manager to download the game to your PC


----------



## golchhamayank (Oct 13, 2009)

hey desiibond
brother...can you please guide me something about gaming like which games are news launched or worth buying. i like strategy, racing(sports), n games like call of duty i.e action.
Please guide me about it. I am all new to this world.

Thanks


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 13, 2009)

@sam - For sure . With all these mods, SHIFT is gonna be THE best racing game!


----------



## desiibond (Oct 13, 2009)

what mods???
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


golchhamayank said:


> hey desiibond
> brother...can you please guide me something about gaming like which games are news launched or worth buying. i like strategy, racing(sports), n games like call of duty i.e action.
> Please guide me about it. I am all new to this world.
> 
> Thanks



Dead Space
Batman : Arkham Asylum
Red Faction : Guerilla
Prototype
Call of Juarez: Bound in Blood
NFS Shift
Fallout 3
RE5
GRID


All these are seriously recommended games


----------



## golchhamayank (Oct 13, 2009)

thanks a lot brother. i'l keep in touch on thinkdigit.


----------



## sam9s (Oct 13, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> @sam - For sure . With all these mods, SHIFT is gonna be THE best racing game!



Mods!! What Mods...


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 13, 2009)

Darn! Ye guys haven't heard? With Real Mod 2.0b, your dream has come true. The only problem in SHIFT was too much corner slidin', right? This mod reduces it, people! I was just surfin' 'round the net & found out. With Damage Mod, wheels'll tear apart from the axles & engine will fail, gearbox will fail & all that you've dreamt of! BTW, we (the commenters in VirtualR site) talked to Ian Bell! The man who developed SHIFT, dudes! Awesome! *NFS SHIFT's THE BEST!* Links? Bing it!


----------



## debsuvra (Oct 13, 2009)

Gah, front lamps on the cars in screenshots look polygonal rather than oval. Can't think of it in the days of DirectX 11.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 14, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Darn! Ye guys haven't heard? With Real Mod 2.0b, your dream has come true. The only problem in SHIFT was too much corner slidin', right? This mod reduces it, people! I was just surfin' 'round the net & found out. With Damage Mod, wheels'll tear apart from the axles & engine will fail, gearbox will fail & all that you've dreamt of! BTW, we (the commenters in VirtualR site) talked to Ian Bell! The man who developed SHIFT, dudes! Awesome! *NFS SHIFT's THE BEST!* Links? Bing it!



and the online racing challenges (Driver Duel) is totally addictive. no more defensive opponents. You make one mistake and your opponent will either be out of reach or wish push you to the barriers 

I am loving it. para pa pa ra.

btw, my id is desiibond in NFS shift racing. let me know if anyone want to come online for few race events tonight


----------



## quan chi (Oct 14, 2009)

i might be interested but for that i need hamachi. and i dont know how to use it.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 15, 2009)

^Same here. Please help us.


----------



## sam9s (Oct 20, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Darn! Ye guys haven't heard? With Real Mod 2.0b, your dream has come true. The only problem in SHIFT was too much corner slidin', right? This mod reduces it, people! I was just surfin' 'round the net & found out. With Damage Mod, wheels'll tear apart from the axles & engine will fail, gearbox will fail & all that you've dreamt of! BTW, we (the commenters in VirtualR site) talked to Ian Bell! The man who developed SHIFT, dudes! Awesome! *NFS SHIFT's THE BEST!* Links? Bing it!



Well this "sounds" interesting, however I am pretty ok with the corner sliding. Paying the game for long and have unlocked Tier 4 cars (Super Cars) recently. With all upgrades and Works conversion my Doge Viper is in perfect controll (difficulty : Normal, All assustance off) and I have learnt to make corners now. Coming to wheels tearing apart I think if you turn on the damage on to internal ( which is external only in my case) it pretty much does the same thing. Anyway I will complete the game first and then try this out. I am loving SHIFT (specially with xbox controllers and vibrations), finally NFS that is a pleasure to play after MW. Definatrly better than GRID for me.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 20, 2009)

I just reached driver level 30 and was awarded Sherby Ford Mushtang but have no idea how to use that car as it is not present in "My Cars" list and not there in "Car Lot".


----------



## mAYHEM (Nov 23, 2009)

I have started playing this game and its weird whenever i  try to accelerate the car after some time it stops,hv  to press the acceleration button again.


----------

